# Nostaglic 007 Zeon Melody Digital Watch Sought



## willbetenor

Here really to get a new Planet Ocean to 'keep-safe' for my new son, but have to build up some posts first!

So here goes the first topic...

Does anyone born in the 1970s remember a Digital ZEON melody watch that played the 007 James Bond theme at the very touch of a button? I think it could have been a Cereal box coupon deal, but I was too young then :bb: for me to remember now.

All I know is that it meant everything to me then, and nostalgia means it's appeal hasn't diminished now!

Here's a pic. Just wondered if anyone has seen one, remembers one, or just wants to wallow in a bit...










Cheers!

Richard


----------



## rhaythorne

I don't remember the ZEON, but I do recall my Zetron digital that played "The Yellow Rose of Texas"  I bought it from the Argos catalogue in the early 80's. I'd love to find a working example again.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus

While it is NOT a Zeon it IS a James Bond Gilbert. Maybe that would suffice - you'll have to give up playing the James Bond theme, but you WILL be able to sight down the retractable gun sights!


----------



## Stuart Davies

Yes I do! My cousin had that very watch and I remember having a Zeon digital watch sometime in the 80's too.


----------



## Larry from Calgary

YES!

You mean like this one? 007 James Bond

h34r:


----------

